# Help



## xileblack (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok I have a lot questions and I don't see a pyschiatrist for another month .. I feel like I have the symptoms of DP/DR but Im not quite sure and I guess that scares the hell out of me  I've always had moderate anexity problems and bad OCD but about about 2 months ago I smoked weed and had a massive panic attack I felt so weird which is odd because I used to smoke weed everyday .. Now the symptoms I've been having are brain fog .. looking in the mirror i know it's me but it's hard to explain but something just isn't right .. thoughts of what's real and what's not I'm scared im going crazy I have sudden thoughts that rush into my head and i over think them and panic then feel even more disconnected I'm scared to find out that I don't have DP/DR and actually a sevre mental illness which in turns scares me even more lol watching "needacure's" video's he posted didn't help the cause all I heard was rushing thoughts and I was like OH GOD I HAVE THAT .. it's a very vicious cycle .. I just don't feel like myself anymore If you need me to post other symptoms I can or PM but please tell me what you think


----------



## Rated (Sep 12, 2007)

Please don't panic. You can still tell what's real and what's not, so, everything is going to be okay. You can control these feelings for the time being until you can get to your psychiatrist for help. =)
Although I'm no expert (I just found out I had this disease, myself), to me it sounds like you have at least many of the syptoms.
Please don't think you are going crazy, though. I think we all think that before we know what's really going on. It's another symptom of DP/DR. Just remember you're not alone in those thoughts!
Best of luck!


----------



## xileblack (Sep 4, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello xileblack!

It seems like DP/DR.
Do things seems unreal or do you feel as if you're in a dream-state?

Looking at a wall, knowing it's there but feeling it's not really there?


----------



## xileblack (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey thanks for the respond .. I know it's there but I question a lot stuff .. everytime I hear a bird chirp or something my mind races and im like was that real? or sometimes i'll be looking at a glass and i'll question it for a second and i get a rush or panic that makes me feel even more dissconnected


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

y theory for the reason why you see the wall but don't "FEEL/KNOW" it's there and real is based in 2 things:
ONE, the fear fucks ur perception, but mainly, YOU don't feel bodily, physical, so it's hard to relate to the real world.
same as, u get stuck in the subjective perception and focus on ur self, u don't see urself objectively, so u don't relate to the objective world as well...

this is just a theory that popped out of my head atm. so, dno it's validity.

Anyway, xileblack, I remember thati n the beginning myself, the "MOM DID YOU HEAR THAT?", thinking ur hallucinating.
Here's my advice man, STOP, DON'T GO DOWN THE ROAD. It's pointless, it's like this:

When ur mind is straight and u percieve truth and reality ur in the light, u've now gone into a valley that is dark, and the further u walk down it(the longer u stay DPDR'ed thinking isolating) the darker it comes, until you don't see anything and just make wildguesses based in fear and delusion that makes absolutely NO SENSE at all....
Good luck man, look through the "road to recovery" "regain reality" sections, they are great.

Trust me on this, go out, live ur life, it'll dissapear and be a bad memory.
I did this in the beginning and it worked until my panic disorder came back and I moved far away from town so I got isolated and sat alone too long and now, well Im fu cked... dont do the same... The cure is simple: let go, and go outside and let the world prove itself, stop questioning.
Seeing is believing..
I notice u got OCD, thats the core of it, u can't let go. you keep fighting the delusions with logic/truth and it only makes the delusion grow stsronger, more complex and harder to kick...
Trust me... read my post, and see that this is what u cannot do
Wish there was more I could say to help but atm I can't, so good luck


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

sounds like classical dp/dr to me, but from my own experience you most likely won't feel relieved until you get a professional diagnosis, so try to distract yourself as much as you can until then.


----------

